# what are the chances



## chevy974 (Jan 6, 2002)

what are the chances

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Well i dont usually post here but i need some advice. I am the mom of 4 and want NO more. Dh and i were alittle irresposible the other night and had intercourse with no protection. I should have known better because he wont SHUT up about having another baby. Well he will usually pull out uggh ( iknow not very good birthcontrol) But i usually use a spermicide but that night i didnt it was friday night and i have asked him over and over and over to not ejaculate inside of me for any reason not even if we are using protection i just hate it any how HE DID!!!!! Needless to say I punched him in his mouth and we havent spoke since Friday night. I was on day 2 of my period friday but i bleed so lightly its like not having a period most of hte time. I am not real good with my cycles so what are my chances of being preggo. I am soooooo sick over this cause I DONT want anymore children. And i really dont think Mentally and emotionally i could have another baby.

ANy one offer any help.


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)

I understand the heat of the moment thing too...I really do...and I have to say that I would of punch him in the mouth also... :LOL OK...maybe not funny. But honey I have been there!!! That is why I am laughing...

It was after my second child was born, who is now 3...we had unprotected sex and I actually had asked dh to do the same thing (about pulling out)...he didn't...a**hole! I kicked him as hard as I could...







: He had a bruise for weeks over that one...

I didn't get pg...however I do understand about NOT wanting to become pg..i really do..

Good Luck Mama!!!


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

If you were on day 2 of your period then I think your chances of getting pregnant are very slim. I wouldn't worry too much.

I would however get you or dh some permanent birth control - maybe it's time for dh to get snipped? As you know, "pull and pray" isn't an effective method of birth control - the pre-ejaculate swimmers can knock you up just as effectively as the ejaculate ones.


----------



## chevy974 (Jan 6, 2002)

Thanks for the reply. I am soooo angrey at him we havent slept in the same bed since. I feel like how can i trust him. It is very hard we wanted 6 children but baby #4 was very hard on me not her birth her infantcy and we discovered alot of things with her different parenting and vaccinating and I have a very hard time with all this and just cant go through the worry again. Worring about the 4 i have is enough. He wants more and I dont. I just pray i am not pregnant.

Thanks again for your reply
And sorry to see the loss of your Daughter Jackie.









Amy


----------



## chevy974 (Jan 6, 2002)

Yes we have discussed this but he will NOT do it he knows a few people who have had bad sideeffects of hte surgery. He also was reading of hte things that can happen so he said he wont and i wont get my tubes ties at this point either. We on normal occasions do use birth control spermicide and condoms but they burn him very badly so needless to say Friday night was the first intercourse in 2 months. I can not take birtcontrol i get very sick on some and very MEAN on others I have thought of an IUD so maybe that will work.

PRAYING

Amy


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Hmm, I see your difficulty. How about a diaphragm? The spermicide goes on the inside so it wouldn't touch him. If you were to combine that with condoms that would be pretty powerful protection.

An IUD wouldn't be a bad idea either.

Do you chart? If you did, you could know when your "safe" days are and use protection on the "unsafe" days (if you didn't get the IUD).

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you, but really I think you'll be fine!

And don't blame dh too much - hundreds of thousands of years of evolution are working against him on this one - the drive is to reproduce and the "little" brain takes over in the heat of the moment! And even so, even if he was on top of his game there's always the swmmers in the pre-ejaculate, so it's still not safe.


----------



## chevy974 (Jan 6, 2002)

no i dont chart i could never get the hang of that. I wish i could. Luckly when we decided we wanted children we did it got PG the first time and the next month no period so I have been very very very blessed and lucky. I never had to chart in order to get preggo.

All I can say is MEN UGGGGGHHHHH









And he isnt the least bit worried he drives me nuts









Amy


----------



## shelbean91 (May 11, 2002)

I agree- if you were on day 2 of a period, you are probably safe. But, pulling out isn't birth control, as there are sperm in pre-ejaculate. Also, diaphram is only about 20% effective, if I remember correctly. IUD would probably be a good option for you. (My baby #3 was conceived while using spermicide, BTW)


----------



## chevy974 (Jan 6, 2002)

i will have to check into the iud are they relativly safe now adays?

Amy


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)

Amy,
Thank you for your kind words in regards to my daughter...








Today is actually the day I found out I was pg with her...of course last year.

About the IUD...LOVE IT!!!

I have used an IUD in between all my children and actually before I had children. (No using anything right now...hoping to concieve again this fall)
No side effects...nothing to deal with....except checking for the string and making sure you can find it...it actually feels like fishing line (real heavy gage string)...dh may or maynot be able to feel it...usually not...the string likes to hang out on the side of the vaginal wall.

I am also very sensitive to all kinds of birth control...If you are looking for long term...the IUD is a great alternative to everything else out there!

My opinion only...









Good luck Amy!!!


----------



## firecat (Jun 11, 2002)

hi,
my friend has an IUD and she also loves it. She told me if you have had children you can get a kind that has no hormones in it. She just checks for the string every month!
good luck


----------

